# Delayed response on FreeBSD 8.3



## mefizto (May 11, 2012)

Greetings all,

I have installed FreeBSD 8.3 on HP dv2310, UFS only. Some of the hardware parameters are:

Microprocessor	1.6 GHz AMD Turion â„¢ 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-52
Microprocessor Cache	512KB+512KB L2 Cache
Memory	1024MB DDR2 System Memory (2 Dimm)

When I start X windows with Fluxbox, the response of the system slows down.  What I mean by that is when I type a command into xterm, it takes several seconds before I see the text to appear in the xterm and another few seconds before the command executes.

Any ideas what could cause this?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## wblock@ (May 15, 2012)

Remove the line that turns off AllowEmptyInput from xorg.conf.  If there is no such line, please show your xorg.conf.


----------

